# Your ECU and Horn...



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, my install is going to require my compression driver to butt up right against the ecu... 

Any problems with magnetic interference etc?


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I moved mine to against the firewall. Someday I plan to extend all the wires and secure it under the passenger seat.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I haven't ever had any...but that was with an older (1993) OBD-1 ECU and TCM.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> Okay, my install is going to require my compression driver to butt up right against the ecu...
> 
> Any problems with magnetic interference etc?


No issues ever experienced.

Eric


----------



## King (Jul 1, 2009)

Some ECU's in newer vehicles have stability sensors mounted in them. It can cause an issue.


----------



## veritasz34 (Jul 25, 2011)

I never had an issu with my compression drivers and the vehicles electrical components. I did have to move some relays around to get mounting clearence but some things way up in the dash had to stay..Never an issue BUT it too was an older car..


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

I have never had an issue either, but depending on the car, you can just rotate the ECU upwards into the dash and mount it to the evaporator/blower motor housing behind the glovebox. I had luck doing that in a couple of my cars but only did it for clearance, not because of any kind of magnetic interference.


----------

